# Cost of RRP course



## daArch

What's fascinating me is the wide range of costs for the certification course.

What have you all paid or are going to pay? And who sponsored the training?

The only courses I can readily find in this area of Mass are $295 and sponsored by a The Contractor Coaching Partnership.

I'll be calling SW tomorrow. 

Something tells me this is going to be like sales of water and gasoline after a Hurricane Andrew.


----------



## DeanV

$185 through Home Builders Assoc. (non-member rate)


----------



## painttofish

DeanV said:


> $185 through Home Builders Assoc. (non-member rate)



How many courses are they offering (dates). Thanks Dean....


----------



## DeanV

Not sure, I took the class in Dec. so I do not remember the schedule, I think they had 1 or 2 more planned at that point.


----------



## painttofish

I was out of town for the January, one day, HBA course and that is all I have seen offered around here. This dictates my motivation......


----------



## BrushJockey

We had one set of teachers here who set 3 different prices for the same course through 3 different paint chains. I guess its up to what they can get away with.


----------



## slickshift

Different levels and prices for companies, owner/operators, and worker bees
Mostly between 245 and 265 U$D (for the same course) out here for us guys Bill


----------



## slickshift

... the cost seems to be going up as the deadline approaches, and space fills rather quickly


----------



## daArch

Supply and demand, Slick

Looks like our chapter will be doing it en masse for about $175 per person up at IEE in Wilmington. This will be a discount from $215

I've spent a lot of time on the phone today and am getting disgusted with how F**ked up this program is. Everyone has a different opinion about costs, requirements, compliance and everything else.

This is our bureaucracy at work !!


----------



## RCP

Classes in Salt Lake (4 hours north) are $195.
Classes here with a minimum of 10 are $300.


----------



## bikerboy

SW is offering one for $99.00 and have 100 seats. (think it is full already) Am taking that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## slickshift

Seriously Arch, it is truly a massive "Charlie Foxtrot" out here
"Actual/True State-Specific" EPA info, and "Courses Given Here" info, is almost impossible to get, and then there's the MASS "Above and Beyond" Regs!!!
A huge, huge, C/F...


----------



## RCP

^^^^That's right, for sure check to see if your state is taking over.


----------



## DeanV

Just got a mailer today for the classes. The cost for this batch is $149.


----------



## daArch

Mass is taking over this summer. I was told I will NOT need to pay Deval another $300 once that happens. Anyone want to make a bet on that ???


Slick,

Just talked to a chapt member down in your neck of the woods - in Marston Mills. Told a story of a nice young couple inheriting an older home in Chatham. "THEY" came in and demanded all sorts of lead remediation because that nice young couple had some young children.

Remediation costs - $25,000.

As my mother used to say, "those kids who chew on window sills ? Well obviously are stupid to begin with."

as we all know, I 100% support lead-safe practices, but, as you say, they have turned this into one massive Custer Fluck


----------



## dubinpainting

I took the class today in Woburn, MA through the connor institute.
The class cost $250.00. It was good, you should check them out www.connorinstitute.com :thumbup:


----------



## jmda

$99 thru sw. went today.

Though i heard that the biggest contractors are getting it free - understandable.


----------



## admirableptg

my class was 225. My reps, both sw and ppg, said that they would not be holding any classes. by doing so they would be admitting liability. they are attempting to pin it on the contractor. you guys are lucky


----------



## y.painting

admirableptg said:


> my class was 225. My reps, both sw and ppg, said that they would not be holding any classes. by doing so they would be admitting liability. they are attempting to pin it on the contractor. you guys are lucky


This is exactly what my rep just told me.

A third-party firm doing them locally here wants 195. Looks like 200-300 is the average around different states.

Also, I just talked to about 15 different people at my state's (NY) EPA and they were not aware of any state-specific regulations but, I do remember one of you guys mentioning NY as being one of the states that's going to have their own state-specific rules. Anyone have a link/info?


----------



## brushmonkey

175.00 in OR for March classes ( Sold out) going up to 215.00 in a day or so for April classes.


slickshift said:


> ... the cost seems to be going up as the deadline approaches, and space fills rather quickly


----------



## CamillusPaints

I cant believe I am saying this about our tax em for breathing NY State but for some reason I only paid $135 for the RRP certification. I do not know how much it will cost to certify my company as I have not done that yet.


----------



## johnthepainter

medical marijuana cards are $100 in michigan, and the homebuilders association wants $200 for the epa lead fiasco. go figure.


----------



## daArch

CamillusPaints said:


> I cant believe I am saying this about our tax em for breathing NY State but for some reason I only paid $135 for the RRP certification. I do not know how much it will cost to certify my company as I have not done that yet.



registering the company is $300 with the EPA. I have not seen any deviation to that


----------



## brushmonkey

The guy I talked to today from our lead based paint program here in the poster child state of "everything green " OR said to hang on to my 300.00 to register with the EPA as a certified co. because my contractors board is going to fight for that registration money within a month to keep it in house. He said to take the course & then register my company ( with my own state board ) as a lead certified co. & that clears the way to operate. I would assume that contractor boards across the country are going to realize the money grab going on w/the EPA & put up a fight also for those funds. Seems to me like its going to be a clusterfk of a party for the cash till they figure out how to get their heads out of their a$$es. Should be (sad to endure) but interesting..:whistling2:


daArch said:


> registering the company is $300 with the EPA. I have not seen any deviation to that


----------



## BESMAN

$180 for me....going in 2 weeks


----------



## painttofish

BESMAN said:


> $180 for me....going in 2 weeks


What is your avatar? 

A guess would be......

An evil sideways vagina? Or, a scary duck bill?


----------



## Painting Away

Ours is $100.00 thru SW. The limit is 100 per class but my rep told me ONLY 9 has signed up! Also once you get certified - you have to pay additional $400 dollars for each person to be certified??????


----------



## BrushJockey

$300 for the firm certification. And this is direct to the EPA so the price does not very.


----------



## Wolfgang

$300 gets me the personal certification, business certification, and instructors certification. I guess if you give them the money and repeat everything they say you're qualified to instruct. Now there'll probably be some posts on newbies wanting info for nothing.....


----------



## chrisn

Wolfgang said:


> $300 gets me the personal certification, business certification, and instructors certification. I guess if you give them the money and repeat everything they say you're qualified to instruct. Now there'll probably be some posts on newbies wanting info for nothing.....[/quote]
> 
> 
> Now now don't be bitter:laughing:


----------

